# kelly moore paint



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

Had a Kelly Moore rep contact me yesterday from Kingsland Tx. Says he comes into my town once a week and can provide all the paint I need. All his colors are premixed so if I over buy I can get my money back the next week when he comes into town if the cans are unopened. I normally use BM or Coronado. But those are the only retailers with decent paint in my town. Whats you guys experience with Kelly Moore? Thanks:thumbsup: Oh and also he says he can get it for me for under 25 bux a gal.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Its all I use Mark. What products are you looking at?


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

If the products are good, then all of them. I am particularly interested in their durapoxy waterbourne paints and acrysheild ext. Do you have a retailer in your city or rep that delivers?


----------



## markusa (May 23, 2009)

I use durapoxy and acrysheild for many years.Good products for California climate.Not sure about extreme cold. Delivery is free.


----------

